# Batch of Kodaks



## Dany (Jun 30, 2021)

Last week I got a batch of Kodak strut folding cameras.
Among them, I could see a version that I did not have yet of the Vest Pocket autographic with a textured paint.
This item is fitted with a rare “Orix” lens that I could not find in any web document.
Except some possible links to Ica.
But I have some doubt about a German origin because the engraving on the lens says “double anastigmat” and not “Doppel anastigmat”
May be you know something about it.....

The Batch:





















The Vest Pocket


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 1, 2021)

Some really nice ones. I love the coloring of the first one.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 1, 2021)

Awesome! The Hawkette Kodak was made in the UK and it was not offered for sale, rather offered as a promotional item for Cadbury Chocolates and Australian Cigarettes (go figure…)

It was the very first Kodak camera made of a plastic material. Beautiful!


----------



## Dany (Jul 2, 2021)

What makes some collectors (like me) addicted to bakelite cameras is the variety of patterns and hues that can be found on produced specimens of the same model.
This is due to the non-repeatability of the results obtained during the mixing of the powders and the baking of the bakelite.
In picture, two hawkettes No 2 from my collection





Because of the fragility of this material to impact, the difficulty these days is to find devices that do not show any breaks or cracks.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 2, 2021)

Same with bakelite radios. I have 2 of the same radio but the colors and pattern are slightly different. Cool stuff.


----------



## terri (Jul 2, 2021)

These are beautiful!   I keep returning to the faceplate showing the Kodak Ball Bearing shutter.    The patent dates stamped in.    

Ah, my heart!


----------

